
Calc.exe is now open source; there’s surprising depth in its ancient code - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/calc-exe-is-now-open-source-theres-surprising-depth-in-its-ancient-code/
======
grawprog
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19321217)

------
kayamon
> there’s surprising depth in its ancient code

Uh, no there isn't, because the version they've released is a complete modern
rewrite. It's not the ancient 'calc.exe' that came with Windows all those
years.

------
jobigoud
I always wonder if there are surviving lines of code that Bill Gates wrote,
somewhere in the Windows codebase.

